# Reparación de Tarjeta madre en Laptop Toshiba Satellite



## antonioortega (Sep 27, 2015)

Hola, que tal. Saludos a todos 
En este momento tengo un problema relacionado con una laptop Toshiba Satellite modelo L40-ASP4268LM.
Me la trajeron a reparación ya que esta no enciende, ni siquiera el LED indicador de carga. 
He verificado lo siguiente: 
- El eliminador esta en perfectas condiciones entregando los 19V. 
- A la entrada de la lap se reciben perfectamente los 19V. 
- En la tarjeta madre si se presentan los 19V. 

Eso me da a entender que no se trata de un problema de alimentación externa. 
Lamentablemente no cuento con los aparatos necesarios para poder verificar todos los componentes a lujo de detalle en la placa madre para verificar que se encuentren en buen estado.
Pero encontré algo que no se si este en buen estado y es aquí cuando surgen mis dudas: 
- ¿Es normal qué la soldadura este en ese estado?
- ¿Qué podría estar pasando con esta lap?
- ¿La solución mejor seria reemplazar la placa madre?

Les adjunto imágenes para que se den una mejor idea


Saludos desde México y espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## tiago (Sep 27, 2015)

Hay muchos temas que tratan sobre placas que no arrancan. Haz una busqueda y efectúa todas las pruebas que en ellos se sugieren.
Para reparar esas placas no hace falta mucho mas que un tester.
Si el aparato ha funcionado hasta ahora con la soldadura de ese transistor en tal estado, se supone que aparte de su feo aspecto no le ocurre nada mas. 
Pertenece a una fuente DC-DC secundaria, o sea que no se activa hasta pasados 1 o 2 segundos despues de que pulsemos el botón Power del equipo, momento en el cual éste se apagaría  en seco al detectar el problema por lo que puede que esté mal, pero no es razón para que el ordenador no arranque o intente hacerlo.
A no ser que pertenezca a la fuente del battery charger, en cuyo se debería considerar. Si el conector de carga de batería se encuentra alejado de éste transistor seguramente no estarán relacionados.

Prueba a arrancarlo con la batería quitada.
Si el battery charger y asociados estan en buen estado, regrabar la EC bios, probablemente solucionará el problema, repito, está todo explicado en otros temas relacionados con placas base de portátiles.

El programador sirve cualquiera que grabe memorias SPI de formato SOP8 - 200 mili, y el archivo del BIOS se baja directamente de la página de soporte de Toshiba. Los archivos BIOS publicados en las páginas de soporte de Acer y Toshiba *para equipos basados en Icore* son perfectamente compatibles para grabarlos directamente en las memorias de BIOS sin necesidad de modificarlos.

Pueden haber mas factores, pero habría que ver que consumo tiene el equipo en reposo y sin la batería.

Edito. Donde ponía _"páginas de soporte de Asus y Toshiba"_, quería decir _"páginas de soporte de Acer y Toshiba"_

Saludos.


----------

